# The Governator wearing Bell & Ross?



## WatchFan56 (Jul 2, 2008)

Is that a B&R on his wrist?


----------



## Crmsnraider (Jun 23, 2010)

Id say unfortunately hes rocking some sort of Homage.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Does he use that watch for self-defense purpose ?


----------



## akira23 (Dec 15, 2009)

lvt said:


> Does he use that watch for self-defense purpose ?


It's a shield similar to Wonder Women's bracelets! :-d


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

Crmsnraider said:


> Id say unfortunately hes rocking some sort of Homage.


Governor wearing a homage? Doubtful...


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

I doubt he' be wearing a homage but whatever it is, I am so sorry to say it looks ridiculously HUGE on HIM..I mean imagine something looks big on HIM, so how awkward and weird must it be...I'd like to know what that really is


----------



## v76 (Dec 29, 2009)

He's wearing some sort of desk clock on his wrist.


----------



## Crmsnraider (Jun 23, 2010)

thsiao said:


> Governor wearing a homage? Doubtful...


Hehe, right? Unfortunately it looks like a B&R but its not, so keep to guessin' /shrug


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

v76 said:


> He's wearing some sort of desk clock on his wrist.


Better than that, I think it may be a cockpit clock from a decommissioned airplane which is modded to have the lugs so he can wear with 30mm band


----------



## OrisLvr (Apr 11, 2010)

He is getting older, maybe it needs to be that big so he can read it!


----------



## EdD (Mar 23, 2006)

*Invicta??????*

Invicta???????


----------



## akira23 (Dec 15, 2009)

OrisLvr said:


> He is getting older, maybe it needs to be that big so he can read it!


That's why I wear mine.


----------



## afc14284 (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Invicta??????*

I think that's one of Flavor Flav's necklace/watches LOL....


----------



## Tyresias (Feb 14, 2010)

*Re: Invicta??????*

Pretty sure it's a U-Boat.


----------



## louky (Dec 27, 2010)

Its not a B&R .Its an Invicta (US based fashion watches with miyota movements).
The model is a Invicta Square Corduba i think .

He wears allot of their watches propably an advertisment thing !


----------



## avatar1 (Sep 15, 2008)

louky said:


> Its not a B&R .Its an Invicta (US based fashion watches with miyota movements).
> The model is a Invicta Square Corduba i think .
> 
> He wears allot of their watches propably an advertisment thing !


I don't think so - the Invicta features torx case screws, Arnie's watch has slotted ones...? :think:


----------



## rolex123 (Dec 28, 2010)

Sure looks like an B&R seen him with a few different AP watches on over the years.


----------



## yourdudeness080 (Jan 6, 2011)

Seems like a B&R and he has the money to have one so makes sense...
I´m sure those B&R limited runs are made of Poseidon´s Trident gold and assembled by naked virgins on valhalla but the prices are outrageous !


----------



## TK-421 (Mar 11, 2010)

that is a u-boat. governator does not wear homages.


----------



## Griffin2008 (Jan 1, 2011)

Looks like a B&R BR01, 46mm size:


----------



## avatar1 (Sep 15, 2008)

Well, obviously all B&R have the prominent logo in the dial below the 12 - Arnie's watch doesn't...


----------



## speedy07 (Jun 9, 2007)

We're lucky he doesn't wear it like a necklace rapper-style.


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

I think it's a U-Boat Thousands of Feet


----------



## OrisLvr (Apr 11, 2010)

Trel said:


> I think it's a U-Boat Thousands of Feet


You could be on to something, they make a 50mm version and that thing is HUGE.


----------



## otown (Jan 25, 2010)

Look out governator Flava Flav wants his clock back...that behemoth definitely looks like a B&R but i'd say far north of 46mm and remember thats not a small guy we're talking about!


----------

